# Coming Soon.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A nice looking little daily driver with a small diesel.....and very affordable.

Regards, Mike

http://trucks2016.com/2016-jeep-wrangler-pickup-truck/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cool factor of 9. The rest tbd. I can't figure out how jeeps manage to get such poor mileage. Had a friend with a 4 banger said he was lucky to get 20mpg.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think Nissan is supposed to have a diesel in their Frontier this next year. As well as the Titan.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I noticed that the diesel version will sell for $36,000 vs $29,000 for gas.

My question is: Why do diesel vehicles cost $7-9,000 more than gas? Seems to me that a diesel engine is a much simpler design, requires less parts and less assembly time. No electrical parts needed. I know it takes more metal in the block and heads, but $7,000 worth?

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I know it takes more metal in the block and heads, but $7,000 worth?
> 
> Ralph


I expect it takes a different build with a diesel. You'd have to beef up the front end, if nothing else. The rest of the cost is probably profit to make up for fewer trips to the service counter. I still wish they'd bring over the smaller diesels they use in Europe. they typically get ~40 mpg +.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Cool factor of 9. The rest tbd. I can't figure out how jeeps manage to get such poor mileage. Had a friend with a 4 banger said he was lucky to get 20mpg.


The wife has a Jeep Liberty, they did offer it in a diesel model as well for much more $$$$, it only got a few MPG more than her gas model does.

But yah, something about Jeep makes em a fuel hog, I will say this though, her little Liberty is rock solid in the snow, even more so than my Cummins.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it's a novelty cost increase. For the smaller vehicles like 1/2 ton trucks and such in this country I figure you need to own the vehicle for 200k miles for you to break even. In other countries that put small diesels in everything but cars it's worth it. They get tremendous mileage that even the diesels here in small vehicles can't get. I blame emission standards.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I think it's a novelty cost increase. For the smaller vehicles like 1/2 ton trucks and such in this country I figure you need to own the vehicle for 200k miles for you to break even. In other countries that put small diesels in everything but cars it's worth it. They get tremendous mileage that even the diesels here in small vehicles can't get. I blame emission standards.


And this may be wrong, but I've asked our cousin in the UK about their emission standards, they claim they started out with California emission standards then made em tougher. Cousins Audi A4 was getting close to 50MPG out of a diesel and he drove it like he stole it all the time. They just don't allow the euro diesels here as the big three can't even begin to compete. Sales would plummet if people could buy the same car that her cousin had that would run circles around our "sports" cars while getting 2-4 times the milage. And quite frankly, unless Audi keeps it out of the news much better, I've yet to see Audi, BMW, or Mercedes have the endless recalls that seem to plague our big three.

When the wife's Jeep is wore out she's seriously considering replacing it with an Audi SUV or crossover on safety ratings alone.

Been in two accidents in less than a year and both vehicles we were in were totaled. First was in the UK where a moron pulled out in front of our cousin and we t boned them at 55, all three of us walked away, they were in a shitbox and all three were air lifted to the hospital, Kevins Audi was totaled, the shit box looked like it came out of a crusher.

Second one was in my cummins, we both walked away, my back is still giving me problems and since it has warmed up and she's tried to do the landscaping her shoulder and back are acting up again. Because of her AICD they can't even find anybody who will do an x-ray on her over concerns of damaging the new AICD that was implanted in March, forget about a MRI to check for soft tissue damage. Frame on the Cummins was even bowed but the other guys Jeep Grand Cherokee was a good three foot shorter than when it left his house.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> And this may be wrong, but I've asked our cousin in the UK about their emission standards, they claim they started out with California emission standards then made em tougher. Cousins Audi A4 was getting close to 50MPG out of a diesel and he drove it like he stole it all the time. They just don't allow the euro diesels here as the big three can't even begin to compete. Sales would plummet if people could buy the same car that her cousin had that would run circles around our "sports" cars while getting 2-4 times the milage. And quite frankly, unless Audi keeps it out of the news much better, I've yet to see Audi, BMW, or Mercedes have the endless recalls that seem to plague our big three.


 My in laws in panama all have what's called Toyota Land Cruiser Prados. They are just like a Lexus GX. Just not as fancy. They have small diesels and get about 40mpg. We have a Lexus GX gas and it gets 17mpg. All the small diesels in SUVs and trucks there get that. So I get confused why companies like Nissan and Toyota are going to put cummins diesels in future vehicles for the U.S. Nothing against cummins, but why can't they just use the diesels they make themselves everywhere else. Having owned an Audi they are not trouble free at all. But no recalls all the time.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

If it only would come with a 540 PTO, Raking and tedding in style.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> My in laws in panama all have what's called Toyota Land Cruiser Prados. They are just like a Lexus GX. Just not as fancy. They have small diesels and get about 40mpg. We have a Lexus GX gas and it gets 17mpg. All the small diesels in SUVs and trucks there get that. So I get confused why companies like Nissan and Toyota are going to put cummins diesels in future vehicles for the U.S. Nothing against cummins, but why can't they just use the diesels they make themselves everywhere else. Having owned an Audi they are not trouble free at all. But no recalls all the time.


I didn't mean to imply an Audi is repair free, nothing is, but the wife's Liberty has been recalled twice since she has owned it, once for a rear link that can rust away causing serious handling problems and once to add a trailer hitch as a fuel tank guard. They added the factory hitch, but you're not supposed to tow anything with it then. Yah right, within a month of being installed we used it at least three times.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I remember my brother calcing over 60mpg on the ol Rabbit diesel when he was first driving. I would guess @ the time it was 10 years old and had 150 or 200k on it. It always baffles me that nothing since compares.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I remember those Rabbits very well.....a friend drove one and claimed to carry a pair of binoculars in the passenger seat so that when he came to the end of the merging ramp onto the interstate, he could stop and look back down the interstate to make sure it was clear before accessing.  Acceleration was not their forte.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No it was not. 50 plus mpg all day long. 65 or so top speed.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

When I was real young my Dad commuted to work with an early 80's Chevy Chevette that had a little diesel in it. He was always close to 60 mpg.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Didn't know they made a diesel Chevette... or was this a "custom job"??

My old man had a Chevette gasser for a while... bought it when he was driving 52 miles each way to work at the nuke plant every day, seven days a week...

Biggest little POS ever built... after about a year of nothing but problems, he finally drove it back to the dealership, threw the keys on the desk, and walked off from it... got a Ford Fiesta, built in Germany... now THAT was much better small car...

The gasser Chevette never got over about 30 mpg, IIRC... the Fiesta got 45 regularly...

Same thing with the Kia-built Ford Festiva's he bought in the early 90's... 45 mpg all day long...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I wish I could find one of those little Toyota pickups from the 80s that had the little diesels in them... they were real efficient too...

Later! OL JR


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Diesel chevette was a very real option. A local dealership owner used to run one. Great parts runner. Unfortunately it was not so great in a collusion. He's no longer with us.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What gripes me is we used to own a town car and it would get 25. Now why can't them cracker boxes get 60?!


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

My wife's 2012 Grand Caravan with the new 3.6 averaged 29 mpg packed full round trip from Minneapolis to Denver, that includes a slow trip through the mountains in Estes State Park - I was really impressed.

There is no reason we shouldn't be easily breaking the 50 mpg mark in most of these smaller cars.

Yes the diesel Chevette was an option. When I was probably 4 my family of 6 took it straight through down to Florida and back. I'm the youngest of 4 boys - I was crammed against the window of the hatchback the whole way. Fun little trip.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Hokelund Farm said:


> My wife's 2012 Grand Caravan with the new 3.6 averaged 29 mpg packed full round trip from Minneapolis to Denver, that includes a slow trip through the mountains in Estes State Park - I was really impressed.
> 
> There is no reason we shouldn't be easily breaking the 50 mpg mark in most of these smaller cars.
> 
> Yes the diesel Chevette was an option. When I was probably 4 my family of 6 took it straight through down to Florida and back. I'm the youngest of 4 boys - I was crammed against the window of the hatchback the whole way. Fun little trip.


Reminds me of trips as a kid...

Dad would pull into a motel late at night when he was tired of driving and tell us "okay, you kids, lay down across the seat so they don't see you"... LOL

Diesel Chevette huh... learn something new every day... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> I wish I could find one of those little Toyota pickups from the 80s that had the little diesels in them... they were real efficient too...
> 
> Later! OL JR


My grandfather had one of those, pretty reliable, great mileage and only took a few miles to get up to 55mph.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> My grandfather had one of those, pretty reliable, great mileage and only took a few miles to get up to 55mph.


Well, nobody said they were well suited to be Pace Car at Indy... LOL

Buddy of my Dad had one for awhile... great mileage and not too bad despite its age at the time... Too bad he kicked the living crap out of everything he ever owned and didn't maintain stuff right... killed it before its time...

Later! OL JR


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> I noticed that the diesel version will sell for $36,000 vs $29,000 for gas.
> 
> My question is: Why do diesel vehicles cost $7-9,000 more than gas? Seems to me that a diesel engine is a much simpler design, requires less parts and less assembly time. No electrical parts needed. I know it takes more metal in the block and heads, but $7,000 worth?
> 
> Ralph


Here, here.
I do know the diesel particulate filter or the diesel additive system is pretty expensive, but not $7,000.
The fuel pump and fuel injection system is more complex since the injectors usually have multiple injection events, so fuel system probably more expensive to build. Then you have to add the "cool" factor. That's worth a few thousand dollars....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Electronics on "modern" diesels are probably actually more involved than on gassers...

But you're right, basically... they've been priced at the top end for a long time already...

Later! OL JR


----------

